
Mathematical model reveals solution to sloshing coffee - lnguyen
https://www.phys.org/news/2017-12-mathematical-reveals-solution-sloshing-coffee.html
======
nitwit005
If we're going to allow impractical solutions, just freeze the coffee.

~~~
lemonforest
I found it (almost), low temp microgravity environment!

[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0011227501...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0011227501001746)

